# Urban pictures of Ex-Soviet Union cities



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## tbilisky (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Petrozavodsk, Russia

Rollikka täydessä vauhdissa by Muuttolintu, on Flickr


Lajittelu pelaa by Muuttolintu, on Flickr

Arhangelsk, Russia

Archangelsk_0004 by SemX, on Flickr


the neighbourhood by Darya and Perry, on Flickr

Samarkand, Uzbekistan

Samarkand / Usbekistan by uwelino, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the pics...


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Chisinau, Moldova

Apartment Houses by LGFotos, on Flickr

Somewhere in Moldova

Orthodox Church and Military Cemetery in Transnistria by damiancorrigan, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Tomsk, Russia

Tomsk by Routard05, on Flickr

Tartu, Estonia

Tartu City Hall by Estonian Foreign Ministry, on Flickr

Sukhumi, Georgia

Sukhumi house by WomEOS, on Flickr

Bukhara, Uzbekistan

Bukhara by chamer80, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Donetsk, Ukraine

Snow Donetsk Ukraine by Savios, on Flickr

Odessa, Ukraine

Odessa, Ukraine, Summer 2009 by odessamax, on Flickr

Kiev, Ukraine

Kiev by MadGrin, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, well the photo compilation of this thread is just ridiculous, Apinamies, or what your name is, you put the good views of your Baltic towns and the worst views of the worst parts of the Russian - Ukranian cities, oh please that is so childish :lol:


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*NOVOSIBIRSK*


















http://www.madeinfuture.net/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&layout=blog&id=47&Itemid=92
Photos from the long list of the Best Building 2010 award, www.madeinfuture.net


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*MOSCOW*









http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/48899.html#cutid1
By Boris Bochkarev, from bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*RIGA*









By Silvestras from panoramio.com
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/45019800









By Roman Vaiculevich (707) from panoramio.com
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/605435









By Ainars M -2, from panoramio.com
http://www.panoramio.com/photo/6894452


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*MOSCOW*




































http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/27704.html#cutid1
By Petr Ushanov from petrushanov.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*MORE of MOSCOW*




































By Raskalov Vitaliy, from raskalov-vit.livejournal.com
http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/113439.html#cutid1









http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/25751.html#cutid1


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*Sanct-Petersburg*






















































Photos by Petr Ushanov, petrushanov.livejournal.com
http://petrushanov.livejournal.com/tag/Санкт-Петербург


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

ArchiMos said:


> Well, well the photo compilation of this thread is just ridiculous, Apinamies, or what your name is, you put the good views of your Baltic towns and the worst views of the worst parts of the Russian - Ukranian cities, oh please that is so childish :lol:


I personally find gritty cities in ex-soviet union fascinating that's why post that kind of pictures most. And I'm not from Baltic country, trough I have to admit that I feel sympathy for them, they have such a horrible history.

But your pics which are good pics are very welcome in this thread, I'm happy that someone else than me post pictures in this thread too.


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

*This is a provocative thread. He should be removed.*
==================================================================



apinamies said:


> Odessa, Ukraine
> 
> Odessa, Ukraine, Summer 2009 by odessamax, on Flickr


:wtf:

Such homes can be found in any city. I've seen such houses in London, Paris, Rome, Shanghai, Rio, Dubai and many other cities. 

Here is the Odessa: 



Igor L. said:


> Odesa | Odessa | Одеса
> 
> *Founded*: 1794
> *City status*: 1794
> ...





Igor L. said:


> Odesa | Odessa | Одеса
> 
> *Part 2:*
> 
> ...


In Finland there is no beautiful cities and you get mad.
==========================================================

Напишу пару предложений по-русски специально для жителей стран бывшего Союза. Ребята, не надо кормить это финского тролля. Если администрация сайта не удалит эту ветку, то пусть он сам ее ведет и собирает самые неудачные и грязные фото со всех городов бывшего Союза. Не будем потакать его комплексам.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

^^
I don't understand your attitude. Like I said, I find grittiness fascinating. No provocative. All photos I posted from flickr are real. 

But thanks for posting photos.


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

apinamies said:


> ^^
> I don't understand your attitude. Like I said, I find grittiness fascinating. No provocative.


You really don't?

You say you "like grit" yeah right , and that's why you selected grit (mind you title of the tread mentions no grit, it's like in your mind it is even unnecessary - naturally they are gritty - that's how you mind works, right?) in the part in exSoviet Union that you would consider "Russia" (basically all but Baltics basically where all those "ryssät" live) and virtually exclusively postcard views of Baltics (all apart of one from Liepaja)...
How curious...



apinamies said:


> All photos I posted from flickr are real.
> 
> But thanks for posting photos.


Oh yeah? Sure! They are all real! But they are also very selective. And that selection, or precisely the different approach based on "location" tells volumes on the workings of your mind.

And then you wonder why some people would be upset? Have you, monkeyman, ever really been in a setting where people have really, fundamentally different opinions and not sweet consensus?

People will be upset, and you, I'm afraid would have very weak case protecting it. Assuming unbiased audience, that is, and not bunch who all think just like you.

So, welcome to real world, as opposed of Western=world place. Those are two very different things, despite all the effort western media employs to make it's domestic audience to think so. The only result of these efforts is that western public opinion more and more loosing grip on reality. And not only foreign, but also domestic. And horrific events in Oslo is perfect example of it!


----------



## sihi (Mar 17, 2005)

Kohtla-Järve (Estonia)


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't have any agenda, I just like those gritty photos. I can't say nothing more to convince you. 

But I think that now I can post some more postcard views:

Moscow, Russia

Moscow - Place rouge 2 by Mathieu Gomez, on Flickr

Riga, Latvia

Riga HDR by Philipp Korting, on Flickr

Sochi, Russia

Sochi port by anarcissus, on Flickr


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Galandar said:


> *These photos do not show the real faces of ex-Soviet cities.* Some pictures show the best parts of the cities while the others show some random pictures of damaged or abandoned buildings.


I agree with you.



apinamies said:


> I don't understand your attitude. Like I said, I find grittiness fascinating. No provocative. *All photos I posted from flickr are real*.
> 
> But thanks for posting photos.


OMG! :cripes:
For example, some of my pictures of Dubai




























Looking at these pictures you would think that Dubai is very dirty & poor city but it's not true. Here are my other photos of Dubai:


















































































The difference is evident.:|


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Looking at images of urban grit is very interesting, I agree. May be the theme had to be renamed "gritty images of Ex-Soviet cities", but that again would hurt some feelings 

In Riga, in the times of economical crisis, urban decay is more than common.
The inscription on this image, posted by ArchiMos from Riga:








tells the following:
"Let's speak openly - now my facade is decaying and I am in a depression. In a few years time I will be 5 floors high, with a beautiful facade, cafe and lots of smiley people around, I would be, so to tell, Magdalene."
That was beautiful project in Riga centre, planning to rebuild whole quartal. This quartal was bombed in WWII and now is filled with diverse smaller subsidiary buildings. Everything went fine, part of the quartal was cleared for construction works, and then - crisis started in 2008. This sweet promise stands written there up to this day.


> apinamies: And I'm not from Baltic country, trough I have to admit that I feel sympathy for them, they have such a horrible history.


Thanks for sympathies. Believe me, it's over: 20 years of independence have passed and now only we ourselves are to blame about the current mistakes.
Many many many nations in the world have suffered a lot more and silently disappeared even without leaving a message about their existence.


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

Gatis said:


> Thanks for sympathies. Believe me, it's over: 20 years of independence have passed and now only we ourselves are to blame about the current mistakes.
> Many many many nations in the world have suffered a lot more and silently disappeared even without leaving a message about their existence.


I think he meant Estonia only


----------



## icehot (Apr 23, 2010)

posting postcard pictures is boring


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Lviv, Ukraine

Lviv by koszer, on Flickr

Vladivostok, Russia

Paysage, Vladivostok, juillet 2010 by Thomas Claveirole, on Flickr

Tallinn, Estonia

TallinN EstoniA by AntoniO BovinO, on Flickr

Astana, Kazakstan

Astana, by the River by peretzp, on Flickr

Norilsk, Russia

Norilsk by Windle Poons, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Riga, Latvia

Riga, Latvia by paula soler-moya, on Flickr

Rakvere, Estonia

Rakvere by anjok, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia

Saint Petersburg, Russia - September 2007 by Mikhail Golub, on Flickr

Minsk, Belarus

Minsk, Karla-Marla str. by palasatka, on Flickr

Priozersk, Russia

2006-10 117_2 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*MOSCOW*



























http://mordolff.livejournal.com/48739.html#cutid1
By Dmitry Mordolff, from mordolff.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*EKATERINBURG (RUSIA)*




































By Raskalov Vitaliy, from raskalov-vit.livejournal.com
http://raskalov-vit.livejournal.com/114331.html#cutid1


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

I think the problem of this thread is that Aponimies puts postcard viwes of Tallin and Riga and the photos of the worst districts of Russian towns, oh come on it is so obvious, because of that all that he says seems so false, but let´s change the rules a litle bit


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*RIGA (LATVIA)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franzatlantic/5021674684/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franzatlantic/5021068495/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/franzatlantic/5021072761/sizes/l/in/photostream/
By Franz 78 from flickr.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*MORE BEAUTIES OF RIGA (LATVIA)*









By Phil Sharp, from flickr.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hog/3671812688/sizes/l/in/photostream/









By Phototuaring, from flickr.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/phototouring/2204426654/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/daniaaani/2681233885/sizes/z/in/photostream/









By sfmutilators, from flickr.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/daniaaani/2682053300

/sizes/z/in/photostream/:cheers:


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*MOSCOW*


















http://mordolff.livejournal.com/43258.html#cutid1


















http://mordolff.livejournal.com/42025.html#cutid1
By Dmitry Mordolff, from mordolff.livejournal.com


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Poltava, Ukraine

Poltava by forcreativeinspiration, on Flickr

Barysau, Belarus

barysau2010_15 by Darriuss Royce, on Flickr

Vladikavkaz, Russia

Vladikavkaz-4 by MaritsanyA, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia

More of suburbs by shushanika, on Flickr

Bishkek, Kyrgyzstan

Bishkek - Kyrgyzstan by zsoolt, on Flickr


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

So sad pictures


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

What so sad do you see? 

the problem of the commieblocks is that they are estheticaly ugly, it´s not architecture. But it is what we have as the "heritage" of the soviet era.

But on the other hand flats in these blocks are ok, cause all of them have electricity, hot water, television, central heating, often centralized gas suplies, 1 - 4 room flats, a kitchen and a bathroom.

Rich cities as Moscow reform or demolish these buildings, other ones just have to live with this type of urbanism, well there were 70 years of soviet era, so it´ll take some time to change the former soviet cities.

But then again if we look at the USA, the famous Bronx district, I mean come on it´s not better at all.

WHAT I DON´T UNDERSTAND IS WHY THIS THREAD IS SO PRETENTIOUS, FOR EXAMPLE IN THE LAST PHOTO WE CAN CLEARLY SEE A BUILDING IN CONSTRUCTION, AT THE FIRST PAGE A BUILDING THAT IS BEING DEMOLISHED, AND SO ON... IT LOOKS LIKE APINAMIES TRIES TO PRESENT ARTFICIALLY THE EX SOVIET CITIES WORSE AS THEY REALLY ARE, WTF ???


----------



## Igor L. (Aug 8, 2010)

Guys, we are dealing with the Finnish troll. *Boycott* this thread.

==================================================================

ArchiMos, Не уподобляйся этому закомплексованному финскому троллю. Твои худшие фото Риги ему только в кайф. Это только подтверждает, что его провокация достигла цели. Данной теме, во-первых, надо объявить бойкот, во-вторых, *все должны написать модераторам, что она провокационная *и ее надо удалить, желательно вместе с ее автором. Я это прямо сейчас сделаю.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

OK guys, please don't use photo forum as a political boxing rink. Post the photos that can show the true character of those cities only. Thanks!


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

I don't get it. I'm not writing political crap here, I just post pictures, why it is provocation?

Where in rules it's read that I have to post only nice pictures? 

Finnish troll? What it is matter where I'm from? Because I'm Finnish I must hate Russians or every Ex-Soviet countries?


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

^^Nothing personal, but this about your editor's policy. You probably should post poor maintained wooden houses in the center of Tallinn or soviet type apartment blocks from there...


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Saransk, Russia

Saransk by Tengugo, on Flickr

Syktyvkar, Russia

Syktyvkar by Катя, on Flickr

Izhevsk, Russia

IMG_5177+ by viru99ru, on Flickr

Surgut, Russia

Gazprom regional office in full by zhaffsky, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Moscow, Russia

Moscow. Poverty-ridden on Red Square by astikhin, on Flickr

Baku, Azerbaijan

Baku Boulevard by teuchterlad, on Flickr

Kiev, Ukraine

Kiev, Ukraine by WolfgangSimlinger, on Flickr

Tashkent, Uzebekistan

00uzbekistan 027 -1 thasken centro by druidabruxux, on Flickr

Riga, Latvia

Paljechiisim by artlibitum, on Flickr


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

I do not see a big problem in this thread. The only thing I would do is to ask more users to contribute more urban pictures from ex-USSR countries. For now it is mostly pictures posted by apinamies. In addition, I would very much appreciate balanced pictures from all the cities, so if we see commieblocks of Riga we have to see also commieblocks of Tbilisi, Kyiv, Moscow etc. If we see roads of Baku we have to see roads of Almaty, Yerevan, Minsk etc. If we see modern buildings of Tallin we have to see modern buildings of Tashkent, Kazan, Batumi etc. as well. This would have made rhis thread more interesting and balanced.


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't see anything wrong with the pictures in this thread. There's nothing wrong with showing the Soviet-era buildings/architecture as this period of time was probably a significant one in the development of many of these cities.

Nice thread! :cheers2:

Besides, there is more to a city than its buildings. Tel Aviv, for instance, also has many ugly buildings, but there are other aspects of the city that make it special, such as its people. I think the same could be said for many of these cities too.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Votkinsk, Russia

August @Votkinsk by toniiiko, on Flickr

Hrodna, Belarus

hrodna_270 by Darriuss Royce, on Flickr

Kuressaare, Estonia

Kuressaare by Hakatani Tenfu, on Flickr

Poti, Georgia

Poti by mortsan, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Ulyanosvsk, Russia, Lenin was born there.

Ulyanovsk new unfinished bridge by yuriybrisk, on Flickr

Gori, Georgia, Stalin was born there.

Gori, Georgia by 2pointoh, on Flickr

Kirovohrad, Ukraine, Trotsky was born there.

Snow in March by NaGraDim, on Flickr

It is awesome that their born places are now in three different countries!


----------



## Ujeen (Sep 24, 2010)

I like this thread. It shows what cities we're still living in. Hope, someday those ugly blocks will be replaced with something more cosy to live in.
Soviet Union didn't think about quality of life and such stupidity as architectural design etc. People need homes lets give them homes asap as the first step to the happiness of communistic society 
70 years of soviet era changed the shapes of all our poor cities - they became gray and sad. This is our history and I don't think we need to be shy and hide this from those who never have been to former USSR. 
And I believe we need more than 100 years to get rid of that crap.

*apinamies* please keep posting !


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*MOSCOW 2011*









http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/53281.html









http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/?skip=10









http://bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com/48141.html#cutid1
By Boris Bochkarev, from bochkarev-msc.livejournal.com


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*ASTANA 2011 (KAZAKHSTAN)*













































By Slava Stepanov, from gelio-nsk.livejournal.com
http://gelio-nsk.livejournal.com/145249.html#cutid1


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Bălți, Moldova

Moldova, Bălți by sebe09, on Flickr

Kazan, Russia

out1 by lelikcat, on Flickr

Vorkuta, Russia

almost midnight by erich torpedo, on Flickr

Not sure where probably Kryvyi Rih

Кривой Рог_149 by zika44, on Flickr

Tbilisi, Georgia

Tbilisi Views 23OCT05 (12) by Mike 68, on Flickr


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*KAZAN 2011 (RUSSIA)*


















By Ilya Ivanov, from fotoivanov.livejournal.com
http://fotoivanov.livejournal.com/217799.html#cutid1


















By Ilya Ivanov, from fotoivanov.livejournal.com
http://fotoivanov.livejournal.com/218790.html#cutid1


















From flyingcam.ru
http://www.flyingcam.ru/Flyingcam2010/Foto.html#2


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Volgograd, Russia

IMG_1179 by Swerz, on Flickr

Mustamägi, Estonia

Betoonimassiiv. by ilmselgelt.com, on Flickr

Tallinn, Estonia

Estonia, Tallinn, Architecture, Tartu Street beginning by j_silla, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Now it's time HDR! some like, some don't like.

Tallinn, Estonia

Old Town HDR, Tallinn, Estonia by To Uncertainty And Beyond, on Flickr

Lviv, Ukraine

HDR Car in Lviv by Schuilr, on Flickr

Almaty, Kazakstan

Rain falling to Almaty city by aizhol, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia

HDR from home balcony by wmbrianlee, on Flickr

Baku, Azerbaijan

Baku, Azerbaijan HDR by Tinatin Revazi - Magic.ge, on Flickr


----------



## void0 (Oct 8, 2008)

HDR is a b.s. to me. I would never post ones


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Kuressaare, Surgut and Saransk look quite interesting!


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Anadyr, Russia

Anadyr by astranastiya, on Flickr

Rostov, Russia

RostovAuto 0145, Rostov, 22-04-2009 by Hugo0201, on Flickr

Rovno, Ukraine

Фотографии Ровно by РОВНО, on Flickr

Dangara, Tajikistan

Danghara Bazaar Entry by lkwalker71, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Smolensk, Russia

smolensk_088 by Darriuss Royce, on Flickr

Uljanovsk, Russia

ul_02 by *dozy*, on Flickr

Barnaul, Russia

Light snow in Barnaul by steve buttry, on Flickr

Riga, Latvia

Riga by bokaclem, on Flickr

Sevastopol, Ukraine

Sevastopol by rick_hantz, on Flickr

Tula, Russia

Tula tram Tatra T6B5SU 356 20090104_094 by trolleway, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Not much of people shots, in this thread so now it's time to show more people.

Baku, Azerbaijan

Nizami street by JensAar, on Flickr

Novosibirsk, Russia

SDIM1518 by mutabored, on Flickr

Kuresaare, Estonia

Street scenery in Kuresaare by nahkahousu, on Flickr

Vilna, Lithuania

Kaziukas Street Fair by sim_t_as, on Flickr

Dushanbe, Tajikistan

Homme de la rue / The man in the street by patoche21, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Tbilisi, Georgia

Tbilisi by machiavelliBE, on Flickr


Tbilisi by hercegnovi, on Flickr


Tbilisi by inhalexyourxsky, on Flickr


Tbilisi HDR by *sandro*, on Flickr


Winter Tbilisi by flyergeorge, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Dniprodzerzhynsk, Birth place of Breznev

IMG_0658 by tiborperenyi, on Flickr

Khabarovsk, Russia

Downtown Khabarovsk by Monstrue, on Flickr

Vladivostok, Russia

70009851 by wolfgangkaehler, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

apinamies said:


> Tbilisi, Georgia
> ---
> 
> 
> Winter Tbilisi by flyergeorge, on Flickr


I like this view!


----------



## ArchiMos (Jan 18, 2011)

*ANADYR 2011 (RUSSIA)*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/magadan/5875113043/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/magadan/5875625072/
By Магадан from flickr.com




































By Beast from anadtr.org
http://www.anadyr.org/albums/g-anadyr


----------



## jio1992 (Jul 29, 2009)

tbilisi









batumi









kutaisi


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Angarsk, Russia

174_20090713_1266 by trolleway, on Flickr

Biysk, Russia

40920017- by tataata, on Flickr

Cherepovets, Russia

Рядом с заводом by Alexander Savin, on Flickr

Dzerzhinsk, Russia

04120002 by .flint, on Flickr

Ufa, Russia

På uppdrag i Ufa den 12-15 februari 2007 by Rabulist, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Dubasari, Moldova

Dubăsari / Дубоссары (Transnistria) - Lenin Statue by Danielzolli, on Flickr

Qaraghandy, Kazakstan

lenin statue by joefatula3, on Flickr

Kiev, Ukraine

Kiev: The only remaining Lenin statue in Kiev by Michiel2005, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia

Lenin Statue at Oktyabrskaya Ploschad by S.j.C., on Flickr

Kaliningrad, Russia

Statue of Lenin, Neman, Russia by MonkeyGone2, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia

Saint Petersburg, Lenin Statue, Russia by Photos Girados, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Gori, Georgia

Stalin Statue, You will be missed. by Nicholae, on Flickr

Kazan, Russia

Stalin statue, city center of Kazan by LBirkes, on Flickr


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

I absolutely love this thread. I love everything to do with the former Soviet Union. Hopefully, I will get to travel there soon. I need to learn some Russian first though.

To those complaining about this thread they shouldn't worry so much. There are many people who love this grit, especially here in the United States. We have many places much grittier than what is shown in this thread!!!

Check out Detroit:

http://detroiturbex.com/

and watch this video of my home town Niagara Falls:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Txltmsm5Bmo

Trust me, all the Russian places on this thread look like luxury compared to lots of places in the United States.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Kyiv, Ukraine

2008 08 18 - 3205 - Kyiv - M03 by thisisbossi, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia

Urban Moscow Street View by Sergey.Melnik, on Flickr

Tashkent, Uzbekistan

Urban Night by foxius, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia

Saint Petersburg the way tourists never see (2) by ntsuleva, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Yelets, Russia

yelets, city centre by lisanikitina, on Flickr

Perm, Russia

Perm Apartments by Bayou Self, on Flickr

Novosibirsk, Russia

Новосибирск by GELIO, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great pics.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

I second that!


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Lviv, Ukraine, Looks like Central European cities!

Lviv Rooftops by Nige820, on Flickr


Lviv-5513.jpg by Nige820, on Flickr


A lovely street in Lviv by tutaj, on Flickr

Yaroslavl, Russia

Yaroslavl_2 by -Mafalda-, on Flickr


071006-182529-Yaroslavl-Russia by PnP!, on Flickr


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

That's because Lviv originally was a central European city. It _was_ once known as both Lemberg and Lwow.

Ah yes, Yaroslavl. It's the city right across the river from my birthplace.


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Narva, Estonia

Narva. Raekoda - town hall, 1674-1684. Estonia ay 1996 by sludgegulper, on Flickr


Narva castle by idubovsky, on Flickr

Yerevan, Armenia

Beautiful Yerevan, Armenia by Livengood AK, on Flickr


View of Yerevan City by Kuzmich, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia

Run Down Soviet Apartment Building by Eric Goldman Mountain View, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Alma-aty, Kazakstan

alma-aty by yuri_alexandrov, on Flickr


Alma-Aty by catiche.dillyani, on Flickr

Astana, Kazakstan

Astana by Lachlan Towart, on Flickr


Astana city. DSC_0241 by KseniyaPhotography, on Flickr

Stepanekert, Azerbaijan

Stepanakert city by hanming_huang, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Omsk, Russia

Pigeons getting warmed by mikeeru, on Flickr


Omsk at Night by Visny Krishen, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Yakutsk, Russia

homeless sakha man by mayrussian7, on Flickr

Saint Petersburg, Russia

Homeless in St. Petersburg by Andrew Kudrin, on Flickr


st.petersburgo, Russia 034 by difusion de verdades, on Flickr


Untitled by Sara Lafleur-Vetter, on Flickr

Moscow, Russia

Detection of the homeless by varlamov, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Tallinn, Estonia

Tallinn. by Jorgen F, on Flickr


Tallinn 02 by sffreshness, on Flickr


Tallinn by Cumbria Cruises, on Flickr


Tallinn city by seikatsu, on Flickr


Lasnamae suburb, Tallinn by phototouring, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Baku, Azerbaijan

Baku, Azerbaijan by teuchterlad, on Flickr


Baku, Azerbaijan by modernista90, on Flickr


Non è una FIAT 128 - Baku, Azerbaijan by @ Tchacky's..., on Flickr


Baku, Azerbaijan by duncan, on Flickr


Baku, Azerbaijan by duncan, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Uzhhorod, Ukraine

view of Uzhhorod by lucanicae, on Flickr

Kherson, Ukraine

Ukraine by ~- david a Paris-~, on Flickr

Zaporizhzhya, Ukraine

Ukraine by ~- david a Paris-~, on Flickr

Zhytomyr, Ukraine

Living area in Zhytomyr... by Manon van der Lit, on Flickr

Luhansk, Ukraine

Luhansk / Луганськ (Ukraine) - V.I. Dal' Museum by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## apinamies (Sep 1, 2010)

Lithuania:

"Radiokirkko" by pyyhttu, on Flickr


204 Daugavpils - orth. Kathedrale im Winter by Kenan2, on Flickr


DAUGAVPILS 4 by Vittox, on Flickr


IMG_1603-1 by Motophan, on Flickr


The Foot of 18 November Street by Pēteris Cedriņš, on Flickr


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

^^ Only the first photo in your post is from Lithuania. The rest are from Daugavpils, Latvia.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the updates...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I checked many times but never post until now; you have done a great, very nice work here kay:


----------

